# Door Painting/Trim Help



## kickrz (May 3, 2008)

We just bought a new house and all the doors and trim are stained brown. I would like it ALL white. The only problem I have is that the outside doors I would like to keep those brown and now sure exactly how do make it look right.....if it will or not? 


If anyone can advise me as to how to paint this I would appreciate it. If I paint around the windows white then I would have to paint the door jams white too??

I will let you all voice your opinion since I have NO clue where to even start.


TIA!!!


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Split the jams.1/2 to the stop.The door will get painted inside to the door knob side of jam. Keeping the stained side outside with the hinge jam stained as well. Make sure there is a coat of paint/stain on both top edge and bottom edge of door. That way it is sealed. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with mark and would use Zinser bulls eye primer to cover the stained door and trim.

If you prefer kilz then use the oil based primer. You can paint over the oil based kilz primer with latex. Yes the oil based primer is going to smell strong but it's worth it. I feel this primer will cover a lot better than water based kilz.

You will get good results from water based Zinser primer also. Easier clean up too.


----------



## movado (Mar 14, 2008)

The water based primer will not hold up as well being close to the outside since it is a door. Definitely oil but it definitely needs to be a shelac stain killer so the stain will not bleed through or you'll be puting multiple coats on and it will never cover.


----------



## Fruit (Dec 4, 2007)

kickrz said:


> We just bought a new house and all the doors and trim are stained brown. I would like it ALL white. The only problem I have is that the outside doors I would like to keep those brown and now sure exactly how do make it look right.....if it will or not?
> 
> Here is a pic:
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help you:

"_Q: When painting a door one color on one side and another color on the other side, what color should the edges be?_

A: The common rule of thumb is to paint the edge of the door the same color as the room it faces. For example, suppose you have a white hallway and a blue bedroom, and you want to paint one side to match the hall and the other to match the bedroom. Assuming the door opens into the bedroom, you would paint the edge with the hinges white, since it faces the hall when the door is open, and you would paint the edge with the latch, which faces the bedroom when open, blue."

http://en.uk.allconstructions.com/portal/categories/43/1/0/1/article/276#article


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would also lightly sand the door before priming so you raise the grain and help the primer get into the grain.


----------

